# $675 for Set of Style 124 Wheels...Good Deal?



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Is that a good deal...style 124 wheels are the same OEM's on my 535i.

$167 per wheel.

They are three years' old (originally on an 05 545i), but have only one small paint chip on one wheel.

No center caps included but does have TPMS sensors.

Is this too much to pay?


----------

